# Sports Complex



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Barcelona (Spain)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Tokyo (Japan)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sendai (Japan)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kawasaki (Japan)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fukui (Japan)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gifu (Japan)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Shizuoka (Japan)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Nagoya (Japan)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Osaka (Japan)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kyoto (Japan)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Medellin (Colombia)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cartagena (Colombia)*

old picture taken before renovation of stadium


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Caracas (Venezuela)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*San Cristóbal (Venezuela)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Maracaibo (Venezuela)*


----------



## masterchivas (Feb 22, 2008)

Saltillo's Ciudad Deportiva on Google Earth:


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

adeaide said:


>


SCG and Sydney Football Stadium


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mexico , Saltillo*














masterchivas said:


> Saltillo's Ciudad Deportiva on Google Earth:


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Love the Athens one!


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Philadelphia (USA)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Baton Rouge (USA)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Kansas (USA)*


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ the Truman Sports Complex is in Kansas City, Missouri.


----------



## Bossman1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Split (Croatia)


----------



## zombee (Oct 20, 2011)

*NSC Olympic, Kyiv*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Athens*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Busan (Korea)*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

repin said:


>


holy carpark.....


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> holy carpark.....


Yeah, that's a product of the 60's/70's exodus of stadiums in the suburbs.

Although, some suburban stadiums now do at least build _some_ development around it.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ With modern techniques and such, it might be possible to eliminate ground level open air car parking in favor for proper underground parking for example.

You can then turn such previous parking into green spaces or more sporting venues.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Not sure how popular tailgating in an underground car park would be, or even if health and safety would allow such a thing.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

So you scrap tailgating and bring back some green! 

People will just have to do their post game eating and barbecuing outside in the park.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I think you can park underneath the MCG, no?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Lord David said:


> So you scrap tailgating and bring back some green!


Or, just keep it and do this:


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

RMB2007 said:


> Or, just keep it and do this:


Grass parking.

The only place I typically see that is at a rural/suburban high school stadium or a state/county fair.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Two future complexes for Texas schools.

*San Antonio*
(UTSA)











*Prairie View*
(PVAMU)


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Belo Horizonte, MG, Brazil*
*Mineirão Stadium *(under renovation for 2014 WC)
*Mineirinho Arena*
*CEU*-University Sports Center (under renovation)


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Suwon (Korea)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Busan (Korea)*


----------

